# uneven paint. help



## Humble Abode (Mar 22, 2005)

I don't think you need to sand, you can probably get away with just putting on another coat. I have had the misfortune of working with Behr paint and it doesn't have very good covering/hiding qualities.

Without seeing it, it sounds like you have lap lines. Lap lines form on a wall/ceiling when you let an area dry somewhat before continueing painting. You only have a window of about 5-20 minutes with most interior paints with a 2-4 hour drytime before you loose your wet edge. 

If this sounds like the case you could try buying some "stay open" or Floetrol and adding it to the paint. Both of these make the paint dry slower. Or you could get a helper to roll while you edge or vice versa, and work fast, only stopping when you have reached the end of a full section of wall.


----------



## Sc00ter (Aug 22, 2005)

Here's a picture of the wall. Are these laplines? sorry picture is small but the file size limit is pretty low. but you can see some slight discoloration and variation in color.


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 22, 2005)

I can't tell from that picture. I do see some light spots...

Can you e-mail me the picture at a higher resolution?

[email protected]


----------



## Sc00ter (Aug 22, 2005)

*Ok sent you an email.*

thanks


----------



## ProWallGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

I copied the pic and blew it up. I see the problem, and have the solutions.

A. Trash the 3/8" nap, and get a 3/4" nap. 
B. Trash the Behr, and get some real paint.
C. Apply another coat or two.


----------



## Sc00ter (Aug 22, 2005)

*paint*



ProWallGuy said:


> I copied the pic and blew it up. I see the problem, and have the solutions.
> 
> A. Trash the 3/8" nap, and get a 3/4" nap.
> B. Trash the Behr, and get some real paint.
> C. Apply another coat or two.


What paint do you recommend. Is Benjamin Moore any good. I'll try this on my next room


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 22, 2005)

Sc00ter said:


> What paint do you recommend. Is Benjamin Moore any good. I'll try this on my next room


 
ProWallGuy is right on. 

Bennjamin Moore is great Sherrwin Williams is good too, hell even Mautz is better than Behr. If you take your sample into any of those they will be able to match the Behr color exactly.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

FYI, most paints won't cover in just one coat unless it's sprayed. Go to 2 coats and your problems should be over. Also don't try and stretch the paint, a lot of people try to get the max out of the can and apply the paint too thinly. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## farrington135 (Aug 15, 2005)

It almost looks like you have a faux finish goin on there. I agree with everyone else about Behr paint. Less forgiving than others. I prefer Bennjamin Moore myself. I've learned after a few subpar paint jobs years ago that as soon as your done painting about a 3 foot wide area go back over it top to bottom never letting the roller leave the wall while gradually moving over after every stroke. Comes out even every time with no dark or light spots regardless of the color. Almost looks like i know what i'm doing. Someone metioned about stretching the paint too. Unless your painting the inside of a closet this is not recommended. 3/4" nap good idea.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> B. Trash the Behr, and get some real paint.


ditto
Two coats of benny Moore and you'll be fine


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Sc00ter said:


> Is Benjamin Moore any good. I'll try this on my next room


You won't believe the difference
Don't chince out on the roller sleeve, that can make a big difference
Get a good one (I like Purdy) with a bigger nap


----------

